# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  Skandalet e abuzimeve seksuale të priftërinjve brenda Kishës Katolike

## fattlumi

Marria dhe Frika

Ne brendi te skandalit seksual nga kisha ne Gjermani

nga 

Der Spiegel

Sipas nje raporti te hulumtuesve te Der Spiegel shumica e rasteve te abuzimeve seksuale kane ndodhur gjate rrefimit (confession) te te abuzuarve nga prifterinjte.

Sipas ketij raporti muajve te fundit ketij abuzimi seksuat nga ana e disa prifterinjve perfshine 150 viktima ,njera nder to eshte edhe nje 15 vjeqare,e cila sipas deshmise te saj gjate rrefimit te saj eshte dashur te ulet dhe ta shoh priftin derisa te masturboj.Ne momentin qe ka dashur te ike ajo eshte rrahur nga prifterinjte tjere.

Ketu mund ta lexoni raportin ne teresi.Eshte raport i cili dje ka dalur ne faqen zyrtare te Der Spiegel.Eshte ne 6 pjese dhe permban material qe deshmon mbi abuzimet seksuale te ndodhura neper kisha,ne vendet e ndryshme ne Gjermani.

http://www.spiegel.de/international/...676497,00.html


Ndersa me poshte e keni edhe foton ku me pika tregohen vendet se ku kane ndodhur keto abuzime anembane Gjermanise.

----------


## pejani34

ah sa shkatrus te tokes jan keta

----------


## fattlumi

Njeri nder viktimat nga keto abuzime tregon per eksperiencen e tij kur kishte qene ne nje shkolle katolike Bad Godesberg.

Ai tregon:  "Ka qene e veshtire qe ne si femije te rinje ti kundershtojme prifterinjeve.Keto abuzime rangoheshin qe nga pyetjet e turpshme 

pergjate rrefimeve,pastaj duke vazhduar me puthjet e deri tek akti konkret sadistik i abuzimit seksual." Njeri nga prefektet,Ati S.(inicialet e tij)" i

 ka pasur femijte  te cilet duhej te shkonin te dhoma e tij,pastaj duhej te zhvisheshin qe nga beli e teposhte dhe te shtriheshin ashtu te zhveshur 

ne krevatin e priftit.Ati pastaj i rrihte ata me rrypin e pantollonave ne vithe njehere e pastaj vazhdonte aktin e tij te afektit."

----------


## Hyllien

Ska ndonje gje te cuditshme. Gjeja e cuditshme eshte se si mund te varroset e gjalle nje 16 vjecare dhe opinioni publik(qe nuk ekziston) nuk e denon. Ne Europe keto gjera dalin ne pah dhe denohen menjehere.

----------


## fattlumi

> Ska ndonje gje te cuditshme. Gjeja e cuditshme eshte se si mund te varroset e gjalle nje 16 vjecare dhe opinioni publik(qe nuk ekziston) nuk e denon. Ne Europe keto gjera dalin ne pah dhe denohen menjehere.


Lexoje njehere raportin sepse ka paraqitur skandal ne gjermani,dhe nuk jane denuar siq thua ti sepse disa raste qe kane ndodhur  edhe ne vitet 60-ta ose 70,e 80-ta jane mbuluar nga kisha .Bile njeri nder keta deshmitaret sot eshte 48 vjeqar i cili ishte shkolluar ne nje kishe katolike dhe tregon se si e ka humbur"virgjinitetin".Nese e kupton anglishten lexoje njehere sepse nuk eshte nder ato lajmet ditore te gazetave,mirepo eshte raport i mbledhur,e jo lajm i rendomte.

----------


## fattlumi

Skandali sapo ka filluar sepse edhe tash ka lene nje impresion tek prinderit ne njeren ane te cilet femijet e tyre ne keto shkolla me se pari i kane derguar per mesime morali me se pari,dhe ne anen tjeter,viktimat.

Gjithashtu eshte nje fakt ku kisha sistematikisht i ka mbrojtur keta njerez te cilet i kane bere keto ne njeren ane e ne anen tjeter i ka injoruar viktimat te cilet kane pesuar nga keto abuzime,dhe keto i ka bere me dekada.

Deri ne diten e sotme njeriu kryesor i konferences se Bishopeve Gjerman,Archbishopi i Frajburgut Robert Zollitsch,nuk ka ofruar ndonje fjale keqardhjeje per keto.Pas te gjitha ketyre ai vendos me ne fund qe as interviste mos ti jap Der Spiegel-it.Zyrtari i Kishes preferon qe vuajtjet e ketyre viktimave qe kane pesuar nga keto abuzime te mos behen teme kryesore.
Konferenca e Bishopeve nuk do ta trajtoje kete teme deri me 22 shkurt." Kjo tregon anen e erret te kishes,e cila me frikeson" thote Hans Langendorfer,sekretar i konferences se Bishopeve."Ne gjithsesi do te kerkojme nje hetim lidhur me keto."

Skandali kishte filluar kur kryesuesi i Canisius College,nje shkolle Jezuite ne Berlin kishte raportuar per abuzime seksuale te bera nga prifterinjte gjate viteve 70-ta dhe 80-ta.

Shkolla Saint Ansgar eshte njera nga to ku jane bere keto abuzime.

Shkolla Saint Blasien poashtu eshte edhe nje shkolle ku jane raportuar keto abuzime.


Pjese nga ky raport,marre nga Der Spiegel

perktheu per F.SH.---Fattlumi

----------


## drifilon

Ka shume raste te tilla   PORTOKALLI - PRIFTI GREK DHE GJINI

----------


## Izadora

Keshtu eshte kur abuzo me fjalen, *sherbetor i zotit*.
Njerez pa skurupuj.

----------


## daja shneq

e budall ska qen Vaso pasha  qe ka thene MOS SHIKONI KISHA E XHAMIJA SE FEJA E SHQIPTARIT ESHTE SHQIPTARIA

----------


## ganimet

> Ska ndonje gje te cuditshme. Gjeja e cuditshme eshte se si mund te varroset e gjalle nje 16 vjecare dhe opinioni publik(qe nuk ekziston) nuk e denon. Ne Europe keto gjera dalin ne pah dhe denohen menjehere.


lete denohen po kikirelli i paska hiii fell.Me kujtohet kure shoku Enver thoshte jo shpia te zotit po te shejtanit jon ato shpia ku behet sexs ,madje me kalamaj oooooboboooo .I MADH ISHTE ENVER HOXHA.Më mir vraje nji fizikisht se 100 shpirtrisht.edhe pse nuk i dua muslimit per gjera te tilla jon ne rregull doren ne zemer.qa do thoni xfil...s i nderuar.

----------


## fattlumi

Shume dhe me shume viktima kane dalur ne shesh,dhe ne fund kisha katolike ne SH.B.A. ishte ne krye te ketyre skandaleve.Bishopet e SH.BA. -ve kane konkluduar se keto abuzime jane bere nga 5000 prifterinje dhe perfshiejne abuzimet qe kane bere ndaj 12,000 femijeve dhe adoleshenteve vetem ne Amerike.

Nje seri tjeter e skandaleve poashtu e ka shokuar edhe Irlanden,ku nje komision nxjerr shifrat ku mbi 35,000 femije ishin te rrahur ose te abuzuar seksualisht  ne shtepite e perkujdesjes katolike dhe ne vende tjera prej vitit 1914 deri ne vitin 2000.

Ndersa ne Gjermani sapo kane filluar te merret me te kaluaren.Javen e kaluar 24 nga 27 distrikte te kishave iu pergjigjen hulumtimit te ketyre abuzimeve qe prej vitit 1995 te Der Spiegel lidhur me keto abuzime.
Rezultate nga hy hulumtim tregojne qe ne shumicen e ketyre distrikteve pergjate tere Gjermanise ishin te perfshira ne abuzime seksuale.Deri me tash jane 94 raste ende te pazbuluara ne tere Gjermanine.ne keto raste nuk pershihen vetem prifterinjte mirepo edhe nje pjese e avokateve kishtare.
Ne shumicen e rasteve femijete nuk tregojne derisa ate e bejne pas 20 a me shume viteve.

Ne Rottenburg-Shtutgart akuzohen diku 18 prifterinje dhe 4 avokate kishtare qe kane bere abuzime ndaj 23 femijeve dhe adoleshenteve.5 nga keta jane denuar.
Dy prifterinje poashtu jane te perfshire ne keto abuzime ne rajonin e Magdeburgut,mirepo keto dy raste e kane tejkaluar kohen kur eshte dashur te denohen .



Pjese e shkeputur nga ky raport.

perktheu per F.SH.----Fattlumi

----------


## Boy

Eshte mese normale, ndalimi i detyrueshem i seksit con ne veprime te tilla perbindeshe, por kisha akoma s'e ka kuptuar dhe priftat pedofil apo homoseksual ndodhen kudo. 
Fatkeqesisht ky lajm nuk sjell asgje te re!

----------


## fisniku-student

Ku eshte Mesia4ever qe flet per Pedofili te muslimaneve (qe edhe shpif), ndersa nuk i shef rangjet e tij se si torturojn femijet .

Devijimi ma i palogjikshem qe ka ndodh ne krishterizem eshte ky ndalimi i marteses se klerve fetar, sepse eshte diqka qe nuk mund ti permbahet askush prej njerzeve.

----------


## fattlumi

Ne nje pranim faji dhe kerkim faljeje te kisha katolike ne qytetin e Hanoverit u pergjigj  te dielen gjate meshes.
"I tere institucioni eshte fajtor,sepse ka qene ne mentalitetin e saj qe nuk duhet folur per ato gjera"tha prifti katolik i kesaj kishe Martin Tenge pergjate meshes te se dieles ne baziliken e Hanoverit."Nese nje prift te cilit i eshte besuar  nje institucion moral,bene abuzime seksuale,atehere kjo na shpie ne deme te pariparueshme.""Ne duhet t`iu ofrojme viktimave keqardhjen me te thelle" tha ai.

----------


## Boy

> Ne nje pranim faji dhe kerkim faljeje te kisha katolike ne qytetin e Hanoverit u pergjigj  te dielen gjate meshes.
> "I tere institucioni eshte fajtor,sepse ka qene ne mentalitetin e saj qe nuk duhet folur per ato gjera"tha prifti katolik i kesaj kishe Martin Tenge pergjate meshes te se dieles ne baziliken e Hanoverit."Nese nje prift te cilit i eshte besuar  nje institucion moral,bene abuzime seksuale,atehere kjo na shpie ne deme te pariparueshme.""Ne duhet t`iu ofrojme viktimave keqardhjen me te thelle" tha ai.


E cfare zgjidh me keto lloje faljesh? Ku t'i cojne personat e abuzuar keto falje?

----------


## fattlumi

> E cfare zgjidh me keto lloje faljesh? Ku t'i cojne personat e abuzuar keto falje?


Ndoshta mjaftohen vetem me nje kerkim faljeje.Nese fillojne ti fusin ne burg atehere gjysma e Gjermanise do te mbetet pa prifterinj.
Ndoshta edhe ky do te kaloje sikur "nja lajme i zakonshem ditor",pa u ndeshkuar askush.

----------


## fattlumi

Irlandë: Qindra abuzime të kryera nga klerikët


Qindra priftërinj dhe murgesha katolike në Irlandë janë përfshirë në abuzime seksuale dhe fizike me të mitur në disa institucione publike irlandeze. Raporti shokues i Komisionit mbi Abuzimet me Fëmijët është publikuar sot në gazetat britanike.

Raporti me 3 500 faqe ka mbledhur dëshmitë e rreth 2 500 viktimave të këtyre abuzimeve, ndërmjet viteve 1940 dhe 1980, rreth 100 institucione të drejtuara nga urdhri fetar, reformatorë, shkolla riedukimi dhe jetimore.

"Daily Mail" nënvizon se disa nga këto abuzime kanë ndodhur edhe 60 vjet më parë, dhe shumë nga fajtorët tashmë nuk jetojnë më. Komisioni që ka kryer raportin u krijua në vitin 2000 nga kryeministri Bertie Ahern, pasi një dokumentar nxori në dritë historinë e gjatë të dhunës dhe dëmeve ndaj të miturve në institucionet e drejtuara nga besimi fetar.

Abuzimet e fëmijëve ndezin krizën në Kishën Irlandeze

Burimet e Kishës bënin me dije se prisnin që disa peshkopë të jepnin dorëheqjen pas raportimeve të qeverisë se liderët e Kishës në Irlandën me maxhorancë katolike, kishin mbuluar një abuzim të gjerë të priftërinjve me fëmijët për mëse 30 vjet.

"Mendoj se ne do të shikojmë një riorganizim thelbësor të Kishës në Irlandë",- tha kryepeshkopi i Dublinit Diarmuid Martin pasi ai dhe liderë të tjerë kishtarë mbajtën një takim emergjence me Papën.

Irlanda ka qenë në një gjendje shoku që prej publikimit të raportit të Komisionit Murphy dy javë më parë.

Dokumenti thoshte se Kisha, "në mënyrë obsesive", kishte fshehur abuzimet me fëmijët në kryedioqezën e Dublinit nga vitet 1975 deri 2004 dhe kishte vepruar me politikën e "mos pyet, mos trego."

Një numër peshkopësh që punonin në Dublin gjatë periudhës së mbuluar nga raporti, ka gjasa të ofrojnë dorëheqjen e tyre, njoftonin burimet e kishës.

Raporti thoshte se kryepeshkopët e Dublinit gjatë peiudhës në fjalë kishin pasur dijeni për disa ankesa, porse dioqeza kishte qenë më shumë e zënë me ruajtjen e reputacionit të Kishës sesa me ruajtjen e mirëqenies së fëmijëve.

Roli i rëndësishëm i kishës në jetën irlandeze është një arsyet kryesore pse abuzimet e një minorancë priftërinjsh kaluan pa u kontrolluar, shkruante raporti.

Një nga priftërinjtë pranoi abuzimin me më shumë se 100 fëmijë. Një tjetër tha se kishte abuzuar fëmijët çdo dy javë për afro 25 vjet.

Raporti Murphy erdhi gjashtë muaj pas lëshimit të lajmeve të ngjashme për rrahje me kamxhik, punë skllavërore dhe përdhunime në masë në shkollat industriale të menaxhuara nga Kisha në Irlandë në shekullin e 20-të, që tashmë nuk ekzistojnë më.

Ai raport akuzonte zyrtarët shtetërorë dhe policinë si bashkëpunues në mbulimin e skandalit, duke gërryer më thellë autoritetin moral të një institucioni që ka dominuar jetën sociale irlandeze për shekuj me radhë.

Kritikët dhe të afërmit e viktimave thonë se Vatikani dhe Kisha ende nuk i janë afruar një trajtimi të duhur me të dyshuarit për abuzime me drejtësinë civile.

----------


## fattlumi

Deshmite rreth ketyre abuzimeve fillojne qe nga viti 1950.Disa prifterinj arriten qe keto abuzime ti mbajne nen kontroll qe te mos dalin ne shesh dhe dhe te mos verehen,siq ishte rasti i Atit M. ,nje ish matematicien ne Canisius College,i cili kenaqej duke i shikuar nxenesit e shkalles se 7-te ne mesimet e notit.Te tjeret do ti ftonin femijet te shetiten ne BMW -te e tyre.

Pas tere kesaj nxenesit do te mbyllesjin ne vetvete,ne turp,dhe duke mos treguar per keto.

Njeri nder keta prifterinj ishte edhe Ati R.nje mesues religjioni  ne Canisius College abuzimet e tij tash kane dalur ne drite,dhe i cili gjithqka e kundershton ti kete bere.Tabelat ne busin e tij WV i kishte te shkruara"SJ" per "Societas Jesu".Me vone ish nxenesit e tij thonin me sarkazme per keto tabela qe "SJ" do te thoshte"Seine Jungs" (djemte e tij).

Per 8 vite me radhe ,duke filluar nga 1973 ,Peter R. udhehiqte nje grup te femijeve ne Canisius College i quajtur "Marian Congregation".Prifti i seleksiononte udheheqesit e ketij grupi te nxenesve ne klubin e pasdites,te njohur si "Castle"(keshtjella).,dhe te njejtin nxenes i merrte ne "ore ushtrimesh" pergjate uikendeve ne nje vend jesuit ne Bavaria.

Fotografite e marra ne ate kohe tregojne priftin,i cili insistonte qe nxenesit e tij mos ta therrasin Ate mirepo vetem Piter,te rrethuar nga keta nxenes.Ai do ti "shoqeronte keta nxenes ne skijim dhe ne bazene te notimit.

Pjese nga raporti

Ana e erret e kishes 

Der Spiegel

perktheu per F.SH.----Fattlumi

----------


## BEHARI

> Ska ndonje gje te cuditshme. Ne Europe keto gjera dalin ne pah dhe denohen menjehere.


edhe une keshtu si ti mendoj!
nuk ka perse te bejne lajm apo cudin keto gjera,te cilat tanime jan bere te modes
per Kishen!!

----------


## Disa

Jemi mesu me Kisha  kete e kane bere si tradite.

----------

